# 2Nd Init 802.1X Wifi



## lutious (Jul 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the 2nd init ROMs are able to do 802.1x networks yet? I tried out CM7 as well as another one that I can't think of off the top of my head a couple of months ago, and this was the only thing that wasn't working that held me back at the time.

I can't seem to find a "known issues" thread. Not to mention, back then it didn't seem like anyone really acknowledged this as an issue. I saw a couple of people mention it, but it's not really a widely used wifi method I suppose.


----------

